# U-Crest fire chief faces charges of falsifying credentials



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.buffalonews.com/editorial/20060308/1058265.asp


* 
 The chief of a Cheektowaga fire company accused of falsifying documents on his emergency medical qualifications late last year faces eight felony counts and other criminal charges, State Police investigators said Tuesday.

U-Crest Fire Company Chief David J. Passalugo forged the signatures of doctors, nurses and paramedics to satisfy prerequirements for an "intermediate emergency medical technician program" in which he was enrolled last year at Erie Community College, State Police Investigator John McCusker said. 

"He needed clinical work to enroll in the intermediate EMT program," Mc-
Cusker said. "He was obviously falling behind and was too lazy, so he forged the doctors, nurses and paramedics names to say he did the work when he never did." 

*


----------



## Jon (Mar 13, 2006)

That is f-ing stupid


----------

